# Hash oil conversion to cannabis e-liquid



## auriuman78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this possible? I've found only one recipe that is somewhat lacking in detail, in my opinion, along with a lot of piecemeal info so I'm seeking some advice from vapers who may or may not have knowledge of this. Please only give information that you've tried and know works. Here's my details:

I obtained a gram of hash oil (coldfinger) and 6mL each of PG and VG. I also got some lecithin. I had planned on using more PG than VG. Original starting plan from what I've read, had to piece things together, goes like this:
- decarb oil
- heat PG/VG mix to drive off water
- add heated PG/VG to the heated decarbed oil, then lecithin
- bring to ~180deg F for roughly 5 hours covered, stirring occasionally
- cool slowly then let it sit on my garage shelf for the next 3-4 weeks


This sound appropriate?


----------



## VladFromOG (Jul 13, 2013)

That sounds like too much time to wait lol. Heres how I make mine from preextracted oil: Dissolve the oil in an equal volume of limonene (room temp is fine), this will get you a citrus scented thin liquid that can easily be mixed into pure glycerin at room temp (fuck PG, dont use antifreeze), I usually dilute 1g oil into 5ml limonene and that into 50ml glycerin for a moderately dosed citrus eliquid


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 16, 2013)

VladFromOG said:


> That sounds like too much time to wait lol. Heres how I make mine from preextracted oil: Dissolve the oil in an equal volume of limonene (room temp is fine), this will get you a citrus scented thin liquid that can easily be mixed into pure glycerin at room temp (fuck PG, dont use antifreeze), I usually dilute 1g oil into 5ml limonene and that into 50ml glycerin for a moderately dosed citrus eliquid


Ignorance.
I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this. 

PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages. 

All you need to do is mix your concentrate with PG *USP* until it is runny, then you can vaporize it safely. If you want to say F something, then F the VG, it does not mix properly with concentrates. PG *USP* is the whoop. 

It seems every forum I go to I have to educate everyone about the PG *USP*.

PG *USP* is commonly used in e-cigarette oils for good reason. Before spouting off false information, please do your research.


It dose say Propylene Glycol USP on the label, sorry the USP did not show in the photograph. However, you can see that it is food and medical grade.


----------



## VladFromOG (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol - propylene glycol is a common antifreeze, and was developed as such. I'm not suggesting you use antifreeze grade pg, and I am aware that USP PG is GRAS thank you. I was merely stating a basic fact. And I wasnt implying that it is as harmful as ethylene glycol.

Just because the US hasnt banned it, doesnt mean its harmless. Azodicarbonamide, nano particle titanium dioxide, high fructose corn syrup, propylene glycol, and so many other things are GRAS in the USA despite being widely shown to be dangerous when ingested continuously, which is why these things are banned in many other nations (but only those with high regard for its citizens, like Mexico and most of SA ;p ) In fact, if you look up the USDA GRAS limits for PG, youll find the total acceptable daily intake is roughly equal the amount in one soda our a couple drops of eliquid. Manufacturers can get away with this in the USA as long as a single serving doesnt exceed the daily limit.

That isnt to imply that PG is harmful in small amounts for short periods, just that glycerin is far more harmless, and since both are an option, why would you choose the one that is a little toxic when used long term over the one that is completely harmless? 

Moreover, aerosolized PG has been directly linked to asthma and several other respiratory disorders:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101019084607.htm
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/paints-cleaners-children-asthma-allergy/
http://misuse.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/error/abuse.shtml
Glycerin has not. Again, given the option, why choose the more dangerous one? Respiratory disease is not something you want your "vaped" eliquid to give you.

And yes, I know its in soda and little debbie, and a lot of other "food products" that will make you sick, and in shitty chinese eliquid (also not stuff thats manufactured to the highest health standards), but these are all things I avoid, not just because of the PG, but because for some reason things that have PG in them seem to have a lot of other poisons in them as well. My net intake of these things is zero. Not everyone is as non-chalant about ingesting such things as you, especially out in the crunchy PNW. Granted, PG eliquid is a far sight better than normal cigarettes, so the ecig community has readily adopted it, but when you want to vape hash oil, which is perfectly harmless, why mix it with anything that isnt?

The biggest danger with propylene glycol isnt even the propylene glycol itself, its the fact that its manufactured in china alongside the dangerous antifreeze, ethylene glycol, and there is literally zero oversight or purity testing on either end, and sometimes, they mix up a batch by mistake, and label ethylene glycol as propylene glycol, and then a ton of people die.

...

So yeah, Ignorance. It seems like on every forum theres some ecig afficianado who get snippy when you point out that vegetable glycerin is more harmless than PG, just because theyve built up this aura of health around their ecig habit. Before getting bitchy, do some research. ;p

Next youll be trying to tell me that the red hot nichrome coil of an ecig atomizer doesnt scorch oil and that oils made with solvents that pull chlorophyll are higher in cannabinoids than oils made with solvents that only pull lipids *roflmao* @[email protected]


----------



## d3dm4n (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh I don't mix it... get abottom Fed cartridge for like 8 bucks...


----------



## VladFromOG (Jul 17, 2013)

you know, that is an excellent point. you can just avoid the hassle of diluting so it works with a wick, and just get a direct drip atomizer. you can find them for less than eight even, I get mine from liberty for five. they still burn, like all ecig atomizers, but it is at least less hassle


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

VladFromOG said:


> you know, that is an excellent point. you can just avoid the hassle of diluting so it works with a wick, and just get a direct drip atomizer. you can find them for less than eight even, I get mine from liberty for five. they still burn, like all ecig atomizers, but it is at least less hassle


Gee whiz! You sure don't have a lot of your facts straight. I bet you are sucking on a soda pop right now, if not good for you. 
Diluting it? I don't think so. It is enhancing it. It makes it work. If you don't use PG USP, concentrates will not properly vaporize in an e-cigg. E-cigg oils contain 30-50% PG USP. It is necessary for proper vaporization. Diluting it would be adding VG if you can get the two to mix properly (Concentrate with VG). 

Oh, do tell of your masterful experience. Do you have any photos or journals of your experiences in this department? 

You make false assumptions once again. You say that I "spat" at you due to e-cigarettes? WRONG I made the statements because I have patients contacting me weekly asking for help because they cannot get their concentrates to mix with VG nor can they get it to work correctly. Yes, it can be done, but very low quality compared to using PG USP.

As for the atomizers being less hassle. They do not burn like an e-cigg what so ever. They are low quality junk equipment. I know because I have purchased and tested most types. 

As for the products being made in China, low grade PG USP. Well, I don't know where you get your information from, but mine is made in USA. One gram of PG USP mixed with my concentrate would equal 5 grams of e-cannabis oil. I can put three grams in one of my units and it will keep me high for a month. All I have to do is push the button and inhale. I can't imagine it being any easier than that. 

Yes I have done my research. No I did not bother reading your links. I have read the good, bad, and the ugly about PG USP. There is no confirmed proof that it is harmful. Especially only consuming a gram per month. There is at least on gram in a liter of soda pop.

PG USP causing asthma? It is used in many asthma medications..... not sure where you got your information from on that one. I do know that there are a lot of bogus links out there. 

There are many more uses for PG USP in the medical marijuana community. Here is one example. The main purpose of PG USP in medicines is to penetrate tissue so the medicine can enter the bloodstream more efficiently and effectively. It also aids in infusing products together, great for topical solutions. 

So what does your VG do? It doesn't infuse efficiently. It doesn't aid in lowering the vaporizing temperature. It doesn't help penetrate tissue. What exactly is the purpose of it? 

Here is a picture of mine, how about you show us one of yours. 


Here is a close up of one of the PG USP products I use Made in USA might I remind you, also pharmaceutical/food/medical grade Kosher PG USP with a 5% sweetener. 




One of the essential vape attachments like you described for vaping dabs. It is a piece of crap and is not convenient what so ever. Not what the cartomizer was meant to be used for. Now that is low quality and more than likely made in China. I attached it to one of my batteries and tried it out to let people know how it worked. Yes, it works, it will provide a buzz, but still, it is a POS. 


If I were to vaporize my concentrate straight, I would not use an e-cigarette or a customized POS. I would use an eclipse vaporizer. 



Well, enough trying to lead a horse to water......





All I see here is e-cannabis oil. I have no interest in smoking buds anymore. After using RSO mixed with PG USP in an e-cigg with a clearomizer, buds just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## VladFromOG (Jul 17, 2013)

Sigh, so much anger, just because I pointed out that it makes more sense to go with the harmless option over the mostly harmless option.

And again, no, there is no soda in my hand. I dont drink soda. I believe I made that clear. Quit deciding that I and everyone else has compromised their health for convenience as you have. As a patient who must medicate consistently for the rest of their life, "mostly harmless" is not an option for me, nor is it for many other patients.

"I didnt read the studies linking PG to asthma bc I know its safe and youre wrong" way to stay classy, there, netizen. If repeated peer reviewed studies wont convince you of the link, theres no hope to convince you. Way to O'Rielly the argument and avoid learning something that is important to your health, and the health of all the people you are "helping"

You ask for my proof of experience when it comes to ecigs and personal vapes, well, read the link in my sig. I've been making hash oil since before MMJ was a glimmer in the eye of Michigan stoners. Thats great that you got suckered into overpaying for a bunch of rebranded ecigs though. That really is a pretty custom tank, but Im willing to bet it uses a red hot nichrome coil to burn the liquid (and yes, nichrome coils always burn if they touch your liquid. Cannabinoids vape at no higher than 400 degrees f and combust completely at 500, nichrome emits red light at >900 degrees f, you figure out what happens when your oil touches it)

You may insist that the personal vapes are different from ecigs, despite having the same design and materials, but the fact is that atmos is just a rebranded ego tank and the gpen is a standard ecig and the wax burners/trippy sticks et al are just direct drip ecigs. You may get your eliquid from the usa but no faciilities produce PG domestic, they import and then mix it up into eliquid, or repackage into small (<55gallon) containers for resale.

Yes, oil doesnt mix into room temp VG, you have to either warm it up and let it sit for a long time, or you have to mix with limonene (a natural component of marijuana that is responsible for its citrus taste) in order to make it a thin liquid that will mix readily with glycerin at room temp.

You rant that the PG is enhancing it, but thats clearly nonsense. It is neither psychoactive nor does it help cannabinoids cross the bbb nor does it help it get vaped (except as a dilutant to allow oil a low enough visocosity to work with wicked ecig atomizers). Adding an inactive ingredient to something is not "enhancing it", its diluting it. If you disagree, take it up with merriam websters for their flawed descriptions of "dilute" and "enhance"

The eclipse vape, like the assorted globe pipes and skillet, is an excellent way to vape, esp in skilled hands or with a heat gun as a temp source. Kudos for avoiding the methods that put a red hot heating element directly on your oil (like nails etc). Shame you use RSO - it always pulls dilutants and as such contains things that combust before the cannabinoids can vape, meaning its impossible to fully vape RSO without scorching. RSO may be fine for oral but if your vaping using heat, you should think about a lipid only method of extraction. Whatever your method, perform a clean plate test on your solvents first, to be sure they evap cleanly. I know, I know, rick read about an abandoned oil extraction method from the seventies in high times and became very vocal about it, but the science has really advanced since then, and most of the medical community has stopped those kind of extractions and moved on to better methods for good reason a long long time ago, so just try a lipid only extraction and use that in your eclipse before you rant about how RSO is best and vapes clean, you will be amazed by how much smoother lipid only extractions like steam or BHO are. Again, there is more info in the link in my sig, laid out in chapters quite clearly and simply.

Good luck to you, do try to calm down. No ones saying your methods are bad, just pointing out that they are not perfect, and giving the scientific reasons why. You can ignore it and get huffy, or you can read it carefully, gain a new understanding, and spread your newfound enlightenment to your friends in michigan. *peace*


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 17, 2013)

i love the idea of dissolving in another cannabinoid! will just a bho combined with limonene mixture be good enough for an ecig or vaporizers?


----------



## VladFromOG (Jul 17, 2013)

you do unfortunately have to dilute further with limonene, as pure limonene is harsh and too acrid to vape. diluted however and it adds a nice citrus flavor. speaking of cb2 agonist solvents that are part of cannabis, myrcene and caryophyllene both dissolve cannabinoids readily, and unlike limonene are not too acrid on their own. I only suggested limonene first bc it is much more readily available to home consumers. a fun not, all three are lipid selective solvents and can easily be used to make tincture from herb at room temp, you don't necessarily have to extract oil first.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 18, 2013)

Limonene sounds interesting enough, but I would consider mentioning to the public that it can be dangerous mixed with certain medications. I do not see that it is used in inhalants though, which makes me a bit nervous to add it to something that is intended to be inhaled. Although, I did not do any extensive research yet. 
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-1105-limonene.aspx?activeIngredientId=1105&activeIngredientName=limonene

Thanks for mentioning limonene, I do work with cancer patients. It does seem to have potential, but I would surely mention to them about the possible side effects mixing it with other medications, even something as simple as ibuprofen can have a bad reaction with your liver. Any medications that process through the liver can be effected by the limonene. I think I would only offer it infused with a topical or edible. 

PG USP, I have not heard of anybody dying from e-cigarettes yet. Plenty of testing done as an inhalant. 


LOL Angry, nah, not angry, just think I am living in the Twilight Zone is all!

Cheers!


----------



## DreamSmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

After reading this thread, I was convinced.. This is the Place I should have been a few years ago..
Thanks for the extensive info on the how to making the Oil a way in which it can be made by me to use in my E Cig unit..
A Friend brought a empty syringe made called Liquid Gold just days ago.. 
This Liquid Gold was tasty and sweet... No irritation to my throat or lungs... It was the Bomb...But had a much thinner consistency..
A thin Oil.. Easy to use and load in a E Cig..
This drove me to find the process... So here I am.. 
Just Ordered the PG and Limonene to play with.. I have everything else on hand needed..
Thanks to all for your input..


----------



## DreamSmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Update:

Worked as described with PG....
Now this is the way to medicate...


----------



## waycon (Jan 22, 2014)

i have also been reading up on this for a couple weeks now. Wondering if anyone knows roughly what the shelf life would be after being mixed into the pg...? I know they say waxes will start to lose potency and or flavor if you leave it out, but can go quite longer if you keep it sealed and in the dark. You think it would be any more prolonged being in the pg? maybe a year or two?

BTW, I am waiting for some pg to get here. I had vg, but not too many good reviews of the vg, so decided to wait for the pg usp to come in.
However, I had about a gram and a half of pretty good quality qwiso (my first attempt at extracting) but instead of iso, i used 190 everclear. 
I couldn't wait for the pg anymore and wanted to try it so i just put a few drops of everclear on it to make it a little runny, then applied a little heat to encourage it to fall down into the cart easily. it filled the cart to 1.8
It came out very very potent. I feel it would be more than sufficient if it was cut with pg and gave more volume at the end.

I appreciate all yalls input on the subject, I have been very consumed by this ever sense a friend sold me one pre filled that came from a dispensary. Trouble is, its only available when he has it. So I decided I'd like to know how to refill it myself.

It would be nice to make a larger batch, but again, wondering about the shelf life after being mixed with the pg and bottled and sealed.
Thanks


----------



## arrr (Feb 1, 2014)

@DreamSmoker did you use PG with BHO or with RSO?

I do not have access to RSO and i do not feel like making it. But i do have access to BHO and i an extremely interested to make the BHO more of a liquid to use with e-cig tanks. If it does work with BHO what do you recommend for the portions 1 g BHO to 2 g of PG?


----------



## postnothrills (Feb 6, 2014)

So what I tried when I got my PG/VG/Nicotine and flavorings, is took my decarbed kief and cook it in vg in a crock pot (vg has a higher boiling point and the crock pot is just hot enough to dissolve the keif) 

When I mixed my juice, i used that vg for my vg/pg blend of 30/70. It worked like butter. Any flavor, no intruding taste of it.


----------



## te5ter (Feb 12, 2014)

PG gave me a headache. Glycerin didn't seem to mix well. 

iTaste SVD/Trident RDA/Raw winterized, decarbed BHO... FTW.


----------



## te5ter (Feb 13, 2014)

I rebuilt the stock coils that came on the Trident RDA today with ribbon wire and put them on a bed of cotton. They are much better than the coils it came with but still far from perfect and unbalanced as hell. Then I melted the thick BHO off a dabber with quick burst from a turbo lighter and soaked the cotton and coils. Before, I was getting great hits just as good as my glass bong/Titanium nail setup. With the new coils and cotton the taste is nothing but flowers and the cloud is that much milkier. 

While breathing in the vapor you can't tell anything is going in. Then you stop and it starts to expand or something and gets you good. lol. So easy to overdo it with all this testing.


----------



## Cannabis Kitty (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you for saying something about (clarifying) the PG! I was momentarily afraid there were new "chemicals" on the market or something lol.....I vape flavored oils...would love to try medicating in this fashion.


----------



## aceweil (Mar 19, 2014)

VladFromOG said:


> That sounds like too much time to wait lol. Heres how I make mine from preextracted oil: Dissolve the oil in an equal volume of limonene (room temp is fine), this will get you a citrus scented thin liquid that can easily be mixed into pure glycerin at room temp (fuck PG, dont use antifreeze), I usually dilute 1g oil into 5ml limonene and that into 50ml glycerin for a moderately dosed citrus eliquid


I'm really excited to give this a go this coming weekend...I wanted to ask if you thought doubling the oil to limonene ratio would have a negative impact on consistency? I was thinking of doing 2g oil 5 ml limonene 50 ml glycerin. Thanks for the great tip, been looking for a good breakdown like this for awhile now.


----------



## buddhadiesel420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Grow Goddess.

What you stated was exactly what I was looking for. I'm completely inexperienced with the "oils" of any kind. So today, I got 1 gram and have been trying to figure out how to use it. lol I'm sure they told me at my dispensary, but I'm pretty sure I wasn't listening. I was concentrating on my bud that was being weighed out. HA, anyway, I knew there had to be a very simple way to thin it out, so it would be usable in my sweet ass elect cigs. They are by far one of the most powerful of the 3 I've had. Firebrand. 

Everything I have been reading for the last 45 minutes has been very very complicated. Then I see your rant. So easy to follow, explanatory, and straight up. One of the most believable posts I've seen. So, I'm going to find this PG USP you speak of, and do just what you suggested. I'm getting excited, I can't wait to do this and have twice as much or more when I'm done to vape. Question though, how much does it dilute the potency of the extract your mixing it with?

Thanks





Grow Goddess said:


> Ignorance.
> I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this.
> 
> PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages.
> ...


----------



## Jarcher (Mar 22, 2014)

Opinions on everclear vs. pg usp as cutting/liquifying agent for my oil to go into my O pen?


----------



## herbshuttles (Mar 22, 2014)

i assume you plan on evaporating the everclear , it be real stupid to put that in a ecig. pg is much cheaper then everclear anyway


----------



## Jarcher (Mar 22, 2014)

I already have a half of 1/5th from making some tincture. I know it may not be optimal but does it work?/safe?
..and if so are we talking a few drops per grm of oil?

IF it doesnt then so be.... Any knowledge would be apprec.


----------



## pizzahutdude (Mar 27, 2015)

VladFromOG said:


> Sigh, so much anger, just because I pointed out that it makes more sense to go with the harmless option over the mostly harmless option.
> 
> And again, no, there is no soda in my hand. I dont drink soda. I believe I made that clear. Quit deciding that I and everyone else has compromised their health for convenience as you have. As a patient who must medicate consistently for the rest of their life, "mostly harmless" is not an option for me, nor is it for many other patients.
> 
> ...


PG has been used as an aerosol disinfectant since the thirties. It is also used in albuterol inhalers. You are thinking of ethylene an diethylene glycol. A study was done on monkeys and rats, of which the animals were subjected to saturation levels of PG aerosol for a period of two years. Only dehydration was observed as a side effect.


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 23, 2015)

Question... For anyone... I have about 1.5g of BHO fully dried and basically powder wax. How much EJmix should i mix with it? Will it work? what is ejmix? EJmix is the game changing solution to transforming herbal wax and concentrates into liquids for aromatherapy/vaporization. Other common formulas use PG and/or VG, which are very light glycols that work well for synthetic and artificial flavors, but separate like a salad dressing with heavy natural waxes. That will never occur with the EJmix given its heavy medical grade PEG glycols. The EJmix creates stable solutions that produces thick vapor with a great taste, compatible with all devices.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jun 23, 2015)

Grow Goddess said:


> Ignorance.
> I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this.
> 
> PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages.
> ...


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jun 23, 2015)

confusing at best. P.G. can be antifreeze also.The compound is sometimes called *α-propylene glycol* to distinguish it from the isomer propane-1,3-diol (β-propylene glycol).


----------



## Mazzp76 (Jul 4, 2015)

Grow Goddess said:


> Ignorance.
> I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this.
> 
> PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages.
> ...


----------



## Mazzp76 (Jul 4, 2015)

VladFromOG said:


> That sounds like too much time to wait lol. Heres how I make mine from preextracted oil: Dissolve the oil in an equal volume of limonene (room temp is fine), this will get you a citrus scented thin liquid that can easily be mixed into pure glycerin at room temp (fuck PG, dont use antifreeze), I usually dilute 1g oil into 5ml limonene and that into 50ml glycerin for a moderately dosed citrus eliquid


Pg perfectly safe in pharmaceutical compunding like diazepam oral solution is 30 % pg. and in diazipam injection solution is 40% vg 10% ethanol 5% sodium benzoate and benzoic acid 1.5% benzyl alcahol and thats 5mg/ml normal dose can be from 2mg to 20 iv so 4ml at 40% thats 1ml pg average every 4 hours pg is safe if u can iv it and when i did studies on my rat patients with iv pg 1ml/kg every 24h for 20 weeks also i studied oral pg and administered 4ml/kg oral with no aparent efects


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jul 5, 2015)

buddhadiesel420 said:


> Grow Goddess.
> 
> What you stated was exactly what I was looking for. I'm completely inexperienced with the "oils" of any kind. So today, I got 1 gram and have been trying to figure out how to use it. lol I'm sure they told me at my dispensary, but I'm pretty sure I wasn't listening. I was concentrating on my bud that was being weighed out. HA, anyway, I knew there had to be a very simple way to thin it out, so it would be usable in my sweet ass elect cigs. They are by far one of the most powerful of the 3 I've had. Firebrand.
> 
> ...


On average, for me, whether I use PEG or PG/USP, it dilutes the potency about 50%, sometimes more. 

A lot of people ask how much to dilute. Well, that depends on the concentrate you are using. I just dilute it until it is at the velocity that works best for my vaporizer. If it is too thick it will not vape that well. I do like it as potent as possible though. 

Sorry, I missed your question, it was not intentional.


----------



## EAR1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

Grow Goddess said:


> Ignorance.
> I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this.
> 
> PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages.
> ...





Grow Goddess said:


> Ignorance.
> I try to help people then there are so many others posting BS like this.
> 
> PG - anti-freeze? That is not the PG you are supposed to use. Propylene Glycol *USP* which is medical/food grade. You are probably consuming about 1/4 ounce of PG *USP* in your food every day. At least in your beverages.
> ...


Ethylene Glycol is antifreeze.I happened to meet a living victim of its poison.One of three cases known in my state at the time,and the only living,they wanted to guinea pig the guy who had lived after about 4 weeks in a coma and all his organs tryingbto shut down.Nope,pg is not antifreeze.


----------



## femmedraven (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm so glad I found this forum. I purchased a couple of different cartridges from my local shop (I have an AZ medical card) and vaping those was way too harsh for my lungs. I ended up sick but I have questionable lungs from years of smoking and I think I have a bit of an allergy when inhaling MJ. I've been vaping instead of smoking cigs for over 5 years and was hoping to find a way to use the Harlequin Extract other than making sublingual drops. I have food grade PG I bought for making the tincture (I've since switched to using MCT oil) and Limonene I've added to that as well. It sounds like I might be able to mix up a test batch of vape liquid using supplies I already have on hand. I don't want to waste my Extract so I'll probably try just making enough for one vape tank full. I use an Aspire vape pen for my nicotine vape juice and have an old spare I can use for this experiment with a new coil. Thank you for the discussion and information! I'll report back if I have any success.


----------

